# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  مستقبل مليء بالأمل لبلدة جديتا

## معاذ ملحم

*أبناء بلدة جديتا يداً واحده نحو الخير  
*
ها هم أبناء بلدة جديتا الشامخه  يقفون وقفة رجل واحد تجمعهم المحبة والألفة و الكلمة الطيبة .
إخوة تعاونوا على الخير دوماً وعلى أن يكون لبلدتهم الطيبة مرشح بالإجماع للإنتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة ليكونوا يداً بيد ويقفون وقفة رجل واحد من كافة عشائر هذه البلدة خلف الراية الهاشمية الحكيمة الفذه .
إجتمعوا على أن يكون لهذه البلدة مرشح بالإجماع للإنتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة ليثبتوا أنهم أهل للرجولة وللوفاء وللإخلاص وللصدق أيضاً  .

جهود إستثمروها ليكون المهندس أحمد سليم بني ملحم هو مرشح بلدة جديتا للإنتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة .

فكل الشكر والثناء لكل شخص أسهم وساعد ولو بشيء بسيط في إنجاح هذه الفكره الرائعه لفرز مرشح بالإجماع . 

: : المهندس أحمد بني ملحم : : 




فهنيئا لكم بوفاقكم وهنيئا له بكم . . فهذا الاجماع ما هو إلا ترجمة لنوايا الخير نحو الخير بإذن الله تعالى . 

*بقلم : معاذ بني ملحم 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإذن الله سيكون لكم ما تتمنون ،،

بالتوفيق ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
تذكير
يَسُرُّ عَشيرة بني ملحم بتذكير أبناء بلدة جديتا من كل عشائرها 
بدعوتكم لتناول طعام الغداء اليوم الاربعاء في الساعة الثالثة مساء في صالة ليالي برقش بحضور متصرف اللواء
والـــدعــــوة عـــــامـــــة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انشالله يكون لها المستقبل الواعد الذي يحلم به اهالي القرية 
ويسلمو معاذ على الدعوة

----------

